# Cash out or Weekly



## Momof8 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hey New Driver here and I wanted to know what is preferred when it comes to you pay. Do you prefer to cash out daily or weekly?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Cash out when I hit 1000 in the account about every 1.5 days


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Cash out when I hit 1000 in the account about every 1.5 days


lies



Momof8 said:


> Hey New Driver here and I wanted to know what is preferred when it comes to you pay. Do you prefer to cash out daily or weekly?


I cash out a few times a week. Direct deposit can be unreliable.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

I wait for the direct deposit and have never had any issues.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> I wait for the direct deposit and have never had any issues.


I've had a few issues. All were cleared up, but any chance to avoid polite circular conversations with Rohit is worth $0.50.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I cash out after I have a few hundred, just to make myself feel better knowing it's safe & sound in back account. Or I'll cash out at the end of the day if I'm really tight on money and need it right away. I've never had any problems with getting my money but some people have, and I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I've had a few issues. All were cleared up, but any chance to avoid polite circular conversations with Rohit is worth $0.50.


If I have any issues I'll kick in the $.50. lol


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Momof8 said:


> Hey New Driver here and I wanted to know what is preferred when it comes to you pay. Do you prefer to cash out daily or weekly?


Are you really a mom of 8? Superwoman !!!

I usually cash out at end of driving for that particular day. Id rather not have to bicker with any of Lyft or Uber's support should they **** up an ACH transfer. Lol ..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I cash out if I have at lest $50 to be cashed out when I'm done driving for the day. It's worth the 50 cents expense to know the money is in my account and not theirs.

Did three airport runs early this morning, but since I have one more scheduled ride this afternoon, I didn't cash out the $75+ I have there. Will cash out after I do the afternoon run.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

What’s cash?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Weekly direct deposit. This is supplemental income for me not money to live on so once a week is fine for me. In 2 years I have never had a problem with direct deposit.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Part time gig for me. I just let the deposit roll every week. Never any issues.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I cash out everyday when I'm done driving. 

I'd rather spend a buck and ensure my money is in my bank rather than in the hands of Uber/Lyft waiting to be "adjusted."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Cash out when I hit 1000 in the account about every 1.5 days


BS



Momof8 said:


> Hey New Driver here and I wanted to know what is preferred when it comes to you pay. Do you prefer to cash out daily or weekly?


Cash out at least once a day, preferably twice a day. Never trust the idiots at Uber to do anything right.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Fifty cents would another pay cut for me. I always wait for direct deposit. I never use ATMs with a fee as well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Fifty cents would another pay cut for me. I always wait for direct deposit. I never use ATMs with a fee as well.


I agree with you, do the same. The app gigs only offer instant cash out not as a service to drivers, but because it is lucrative for them. Their Finance staff understands scale. 100,000 drivers a day cash out that is $50,000 extra a day for them! Extra 1.5 million per month or an extra 18 million per year out of drivers pockets! Go ahead and cash out, just know you are feeding the dragon! LOL



nosurgenodrive said:


> I cash out a few times a week. Direct deposit can be unreliable.


Then do you "cash out" of the banking system in case that's unreliable? Your mattress must be stuffed! LOL


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I bet the cash out fee will increase bedause it sounds like the market will pay a higher price.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

I cash out daily.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I agree with you, do the same. The app gigs only offer instant cash out not as a service to drivers, but because it is lucrative for them. Their Finance staff understands scale. 100,000 drivers a day cash out that is $50,000 extra a day for them! Extra 1.5 million per month or an extra 18 million per year out of drivers pockets! Go ahead and cash out, just know you are feeding the dragon! LOL


 I just want my money to be out of the hands of Uber and Lyft ASAP.

Feeding the dragon, or keeping it from biting me in my ass. It's all just a matter of perspective.

For those in Calfornia, beware, because if AB5 passes, your ability to cash out instantly will almost certainly go away. I hope you like getting paid on the 1st and 15th.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Once a week is plenty for me. There's no way I'm giving them 50 cents to rip me off yet again.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I cash out everyday when I'm done driving.
> 
> I'd rather spend a buck and ensure my money is in my bank rather than in the hands of Uber/Lyft waiting to be "adjusted."


Usually cash out when I'm done driving and right before 4am (for some reason that is the time that they try to direct deposit any funds i have in my account)


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I just want my money to be out of the hands of Uber and Lyft ASAP.
> 
> Feeding the dragon, or keeping it from biting me in my ass. It's all just a matter of perspective.
> 
> For those in Calfornia, beware, because if AB5 passes, your ability to cash out instantly will almost certainly go away. I hope you like getting paid on the 1st and 15th.


Could not of said it better. Has nothing to do if you're part time or do this as your only income source like I'm reading. Their backlog proof of unnecessary "adjustments" is enough for me to not let them have it sit there for a week. Only U/L falls under this, for obvious greedy reasons. Anything else I think I'd rather have weekly or biweekly.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wait for the weekly direct deposit. Never had an issue.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Momof8 said:


> Hey New Driver here and I wanted to know what is preferred when it comes to you pay. Do you prefer to cash out daily or weekly?


If anyone calls you on the phone and says they are from uber wanting you to cancel a ride. Dont give them any info. They are trying to rob you. Drive to the pickup location and start the trip. Yol get paid a d will have robbed them.... I cash out both uber and lyft daily. To debit cards btw..


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Never had a problem with getting paid. Normally daily.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I've had many issues with Uber and the rates I get paid.

I've never had any issues with them paying what they said I was supposed to get.

Not being a dick here but if you are so cash-strapped you need to cash out daily, or multiple times a day, Uber/Lyft aren't the problem.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

New2This said:


> I've had many issues with Uber and the rates I get paid.
> 
> I've never had any issues with them paying what they said I was supposed to get.
> 
> Not being a dick here but if you are so cash-strapped you need to cash out daily, or multiple times a day, Uber/Lyft aren't the problem.


May you or a loved one never fall ill and rack up unbelievable medical bills .. the number one reason for personal bankruptcy in America!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> May you or a loved one never fall ill and rack up unbelievable medical bills .. the number one reason for personal bankruptcy in America!


I know. I'm just saying if someone is having to cash out to get gas to drive people around to get money to cash out to get gas to drive people around ad infinitum they have other issues. Uber/Lyft are a symptom not the cause.

I'm not trying to make fun of anyone's situation. I've been broke before believe me.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Weekly direct deposit.

Never had a problem in 14 mo.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Cash out is brilliant, a way for Lyft/Uber let you keep driving even if you can't afford to to so.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I cash out a few times a week because I don’t trust these apps.


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

I cash out every Sunday (I only dive Fridays and Saturdays). This way, if there are any adjustments to my fare etc., I can always see it clearly and remember to fight it.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Instant pay is a feature designed to trap drivers and provide another small revenue stream to Uber/Lyft. 

I’d you can’t plan based around a weekly paycheck, you need to revaluate how money management skills. 

There are exceptions to this rule, but


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

In the years driving, since I haven’t had my act together these companies probably made a couple hundred off me cashing out, ridiculous to think about now..just wait for direct deposit, it’s laced with nothing but regret. If I drive again it will be the very LAST thing I will do.


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

I typically cash out daily. I have the Uber Debit Card so there isn’t a fee for up to 5 daily cash outs.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Momof8 said:


> Hey New Driver here and I wanted to know what is preferred when it comes to you pay. Do you prefer to cash out daily or weekly?


Cash out daily cause u never know when these companies are going to go belly up.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I only do it part time now, so instant pay is much better for paying small bills and getting eating money.

When I was doing fulltime weekly pay already felt plenty great compared to every 2 weeks on Friday. Hated always feeling poor until Friday with regular W2 jobs.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fifty cents a day is a small price to pay for peace of mind if you are justifiably paranoid or need the money.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Every week. I'm cheap, and I'm not paying $0.50 to get my money earlier.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Cash out when I hit 1000 in the account about every 1.5 days


Are you making that much for real?



SFOspeedracer said:


> Are you really a mom of 8? Superwoman !!!


That was cute :smiles:


----------

